# NOOB here ! HSS724ACTD in the mail



## Marcel Suzuki (Sep 19, 2018)

Many Thanks For having in your nice and helpfull forum

Going from a yamaha 624 to honda 724 I try to get as much info as i can on the new hss . Looking at the maintenance schedule i see - drive chains lubricate - any info on this would be greatly appreciated - also i plan on installing an auxillary LED light what would be the best location ? 

thank You All !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

That's a nice machine! Congratulations!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

when you use it at night the first time you'll know the best location. some people put 2 on . one on each side or they use a power strip light near the top of control panel or top of bucket. lots of pics on google or here.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Same machine as mine. Congrats. I have no regrets. Thinking about wiring up a switch so I can turn on the light w/o firing up the engine. It would be handy for early morning prep, etc.

Enjoy


----------



## Marcel Suzuki (Sep 19, 2018)

I had an auxillary light on my yami624 wired exactly for this purpose


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Marcel Suzuki said:


> Many Thanks For having in your nice and helpfull forum
> 
> Looking at the maintenance schedule i see - drive chains lubricate - any info on this would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thank You All !


 @Marcel Suzuki - I have a shop manual for the HSS724A. Page 2-7 (Service Information) simply recommends "HondalubeHondaLube/Rust Penetrant" for the chain drive of the HST.

In other words - WD-40 if you have it already.


----------



## Marcel Suzuki (Sep 19, 2018)

*New HSS on the bloc*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d-nQzhqQ1RQ_lkaSYTDx9BdahcN-pgH5


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Marcel Suzuki said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d-nQzhqQ1RQ_lkaSYTDx9BdahcN-pgH5


That machine should last the rest of your days. If it were mine I would have it buried with me.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Yup - same as mine. Throw some reflective tape on the scoop sides--it really does help.

Congrats. They are great machines.


----------



## Marcel Suzuki (Sep 19, 2018)

*LED light and switch*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oD-OIp8Wzj_dhac5v8_L8m4ZuzA7B3qn

It also should lit up reflective tape on the chute tank you to CalgaryPT for this safety feature


----------

